# Last '09 Herps



## DanTheMan (Jan 7, 2010)

Just some photo's of a few things I found before the end of the year, went on a camping trip for a few nights and found bugger all for the time and km's we put in, drizzled the whole time so only 1 diurnal was found and bugger all nocturnals too, apart from plenty of blind snakes.

Some frogs











Joey Blakes










Embarrassed to announce this guy stole my snake bite virginity, thought he was a real cruizy snake but got the camera a bit close to him for his liking, so he got my trigger finger. Felt a bit like a bee sting for about 10 minutes, nothing compared to the jumping bull ant that got my toe!















Daring me to take the torch back, shame it's a bit blurry.





This decent sized Carpet looked like a Darwin





Notice the lump on the side of his face, old injury?















Blindy





Heaps of these around this year, got this photo before pulling him out of the tyre





Patternless










Anyone know what this thing is?





The place was full of leeches, had to pull a few off ever 10 minutes, learned that bush walks in thongs leaves little places for them to hide, unlike shoes





Can anyone ID this massive snail? Shell was about 12cm, I thought it looked like one of those African ones, but now I'm not so sure, especially due to the fact they're not believed to be in the wild any more after a heap were eradicated near Cairns a while ago. Plus the shell doesn't look to elongated enough, but nothing in my book matches this one with either size nor appearance?










Not far from where I camped, one my favourite places, beautiful spot. I'm sure it's familiar to some of you!


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 7, 2010)

Seems like you guys had fun, love that patternless btw


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 7, 2010)

beautiful shots, love the red eyed one, just curious, how common are the pink tongued skinks and what type of habitat are you finding them in? are they common on dirt roads?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 7, 2010)

All the Pink Tongues I see are in rain forest, pretty much a 50/50 ratio of patternless and patterned specimens too. And a lot have been near water, twice I have found them on a bridge, and on any sort of road.


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice, Dan. I like the display of the Bandy Bandy.

The wierd arthropod is a Pill Millipede. They are odd millipedes that can curl into a ball with only their armour exposed.

Regards,
David


----------



## eipper (Jan 7, 2010)

the snail is a Panda Snail

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 7, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for those ID's guys!

Overlooked that Panda Snail in my book! Pretty obvious now, as it always is once pointed out. According to my book I found it 80km out of it's range, nothing substantial though.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 7, 2010)

Is that anywhere near Kenilworth by any chance? I drove my wifes pulsar up that track to the falls, who needs 4x4


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeap it is, I have also driven a little sedan on this track, ignore the high clearance 4WD only sign, unless there has been good rain obviously.


----------



## jinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! Great Pics..Maybe that lump is an Abscess?


----------



## itbites (Jan 7, 2010)

Some awesome pics Dan, looks like you guys had a good time 

Love the Bandy Bandy


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 7, 2010)

Grea pics Dan, love the pic of the the Bandy Bandy in threat mode 

Wish I was that successful when I go out herping lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 9, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Grea pics Dan, love the pic of the the Bandy Bandy in threat mode
> 
> Wish I was that successful when I go out herping lol



It's the 1st time I have seen a Bandy do that display for me, it was already like that by the time I got to it, pulling over set him off, was awesome to see for the 1st time!

If you head to that spot I told you about you should see plenty, just PM if you want to know more mate


----------



## JasonL (Jan 9, 2010)

Love the Pinky's.....


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 9, 2010)

Sensational stuff Dan, i love that crowny, and the bandy bandy is brilliant, well done.


----------

